# Stacking meat



## mchlfore (Sep 20, 2013)

I am wondering if it is acceptable or ok to stack different animal meats on different shelves in a vertical smoker?


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello mchlfore.  I see this is your first post.  Please take some time and swing over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so that we may give you a proper "Hello".  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us give you better advice.  As for your question:  Here is my opinion for what it is worth.  Others will have different advice.  This is only my opinion.  It does depend on the meat you want to stack.  *RAW CHICKEN MUST NEVER BE ON TOP!*   After that as long as you are talking about whole muscle pieces of meat such as butt or brisket should be ok.  But if you are talking meatloaf for example then the 40-4-140 rule comes into the picture.  It's not just the different animal but also the cut of each meat.  Please be more specific if you can and we can advise further.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## dreadylock (Mar 12, 2014)

i did but this is my first smoke with my mes30

roast beef on very top

small pork butt roast on middle

chicken breast and small pork but roast on bottom













20140311_145338.jpg



__ dreadylock
__ Mar 12, 2014






i will be posting finish pics wed.

i even tried that piece by chicken to see if salt was OK

my wife loves it she wanted to cook rest of that one(Jamaican jerk rub )

i will smoke these for 12 hours except the beef 7 hrs

she cut the beef and like it


----------



## weekend smoker (Mar 12, 2014)

I try not to stack different meats in my smoker.  Though I did do a port butt above a chicken on time and the chicken came out great with all the pork grease dripping on it for hours.

What you will want to be aware of if the difference in temperature of your racks.  My smoker rack are spaced about 18 inches apart and I can count on the lower rack being about 5-10 F cooler.


----------



## frog1369 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've had no problem, last smoke was turkey and chicken breasts on the bottom, brisket and baby backs on the second rack and more baby backs and spare ribs on the top rack.













Smoker 02-16-14.jpg



__ frog1369
__ Mar 12, 2014


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 12, 2014)

Generally you want to just keep the poultry on the bottom, but can be an exception to that as well.

A lot of times if I am cooking a brisket for the next day or a pork butt - something that is going to cook for over 12 hrs. - I will toss some leg quarters on the top rack for dinner when I am putting the brisket or butt in. Yes the chicken is going to drip on it for a bit, BUT you are going to be cooking that piece of meat for over 12 hrs. at temps above 225° - you will be killing any bacteria present from the chicken.

I would not put chicken on top if I was doing ribs or anything that is cooking for a short amount of time. Also if your smoker racks are easy to get to then just put the chicken on the bottom regardless - I have a WSM so it's a bit more difficult to move the brisket out of the way to get at the chicken if its on the bottom rack.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 12, 2014)

It's just fine as long as a person follows the proper pecking order. Pigs get the top rack. Cows come next. Coons..possums and armadillos and fitlthy barn yard avians are on bottom.  I would have a dedicated pit for real stinky stuff like fish and sheep etc. It can take years to get the dead fish stink out of a real pit. lol. No telling how long it take for a sheep smell to dissapate. What is a sheep? What is a Collard Peccary? Now those are real stinky. Best to give them to a hispanic person to make Hot tamales.


----------



## chestnutbloom (Mar 12, 2014)

Musk hogs??? Not in MY smoker thanks....


----------



## smoked alaskan (Sep 27, 2014)

Nuther question from a relative newbie - what's the "40-4-140" rule?  So much to learn.....grateful as always for any help


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Sep 27, 2014)

smoked alaskan said:


> Nuther question from a relative newbie - what's the "40-4-140" rule?  So much to learn.....grateful as always for any help



This should help......
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101982/40-to-140-in-under-4


----------



## smoked alaskan (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks much ! That answered that question. So many more ha


----------

